# SE jeep trails???



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

looking for a place in se ohio to trail ride my jeep i have a 02 wrangler with a 3 inch lift and im gonna put 33's on it.. not interested in alot of mud .. mud is ok but looking for hills to climb


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Search Jeep clubs in your area. I was a member of 2 different clubs for several years. But I live in Northern Ohio. Good times.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i dont want to join a club nor have time for a club... and the clubs i have found dont give out info on trails..


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

We used to run Wellsville Ohio alot and there are hills like crazy out there. I think I remember hearing it was closed I dont know. Google it.
Badlands in Indiana is not for the faint of heart.
Silver dunes in Michigan is fun with alot of hills but I hate sand.
We ran Marietta, Strasburg, And alot in the Daniel Boone National forest in Kentucky. I would not suggest you do any serious off roading with out at least 1 or 2 other jeeps. Just my .02


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Check the web site http://www.woodsbuggy.com/
or http://www.dune-buggy.com/


----------

